# names



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hey guys, what is everyones real names???

mine is stuart matthew garbutt

p.s does any1 know about changing names and can you change middle names, as i am considering changing it to danger!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

edit: i have now found the way to change your name, and i am going to have it as my 18th b'day prezzie.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

amy christine


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

Jeffrey Patrick (stop laughing, my mother is part-Irish).
Last name withheld. I think Ms. Natt is stalking me.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Andrea Dawn


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> amy christine


 names of my ex-gf's....







...im sorry angel, i didn't mean to say anything bad about you, if i did.









Jonhnes Minh Phan aka John Minh Phan (known in the military as this)


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

duy ngo

first name pronounced yee


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Joseph Edward Burford, but you can call me Sir.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

kevin R. carpio







(so what, dont compare to that bottom feeding fish.lol)
but you can call me carps :laugh:


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

danny van ham


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Michael Elliott Baker


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

william jefferson kennedy, i sound like a president









i go by big willy, willy, crazy willy, will will, will, william, bob, jeff, jeffrey, jefferson, kenny, dumbass (only one kid who hates me cause i proved him wrong)

i have spelled my name wrong a ton of times and i dont know why :laugh:

my borthers middle name is chruch







i just find that funny


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Chelsea Marie (last name remains a mystery to you all)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Brandon Clark


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> william jefferson kennedy, i sound like a president :laugh:
> 
> i go by big willy, willy, crazy willy, will will, will, william, bob, jeff, jeffrey, jefferson, kenny, dumbass (only one kid who hates me cause i proved him wrong)
> 
> ...


 or an assassin


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Leonard Francis Scherzer but every calls me Len or Lenny.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

hi, im John, nice to meet you all


----------



## staples (May 7, 2004)

Colin , I used Staples becouse I just had about 20 of the fuckers in my ass after an operation.


----------



## staples (May 7, 2004)

Why won't my pic under my name show up? And what the hell is that Warn0%) thing.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Jason Lee Sprouse

BUT, I've always fancied Ramone









J


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sean Michael.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jonas Hansel (German-Swedish ancestry says hi...)


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

Ganghis Kahn


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Casey Chiapuzio


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

my real name is piranha 1 man. i dont know why my parents named me this. 
no one believes me either, i dont know why.lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

A string of first names.

Kevin Joseph

Sorry a bit paranoid but my last name is a first name as well


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

Marcus Hsiung.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Amy Darlene


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

micheal james barrie


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Alvin Cagayat Legaspi

But you guys can also call me by my nicknames.. LoveMaster, LoveMuscle, Stud Biscuit..etc


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Rafael Alejandro Casillas


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Frank Hwang


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> amy christine


 Same middle name









Karen Christine Roberts


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Paolo Antonio Lopez Flores. Hey that rhymes


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on May 10 2004, 10:53 PM
> QUOTE (Fallenangel0210 @ May 10 2004, 08:32 AM)
> amy christine
> 
> ...


You only had your first name on your name tag where you used to work.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > Ms_Nattereri Posted on May 10 2004, 10:53 PM
> > QUOTE (Fallenangel0210 @ May 10 2004, 08:32 AM)
> > amy christine
> >
> ...


 Well of course


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Craig Anthony


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Jarod Daniel....

Jrod or rod.....not that queer jarEd from Subway


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

david vuong


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

Andy Ho Yan Cheng but call me andy lol


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

karl benedict blanco








aka betong


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Alvin Cagayat Legaspi
> 
> But you guys can also call me by my nicknames.. LoveMaster, LoveMuscle, Stud Biscuit..etc


 I think I'll stick w/ Al


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

Travis Floyd(great graps name) Lyman


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Robert Paul Krupski


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Jonathan Kenneth and the last name cannot be given to due the expediting laws of the united states.


----------



## chevygirl (Apr 25, 2004)

Lacey A Conrad
and yes my middle name is really just "A"


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

well i guess u can slap my ass and call me charlie...
or you could screw me sideways and call me jimmy
or bend me over and call me henry


----------

